
Show HN: Lipreading using Deep Learning - irsina
https://github.com/astorfi/lip-reading-deeplearning#1
======
gus_massa
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18265074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18265074)

From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated
> by your submissions._

